# New looking forNew board



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello! We've got to narrow this search down. What type of riding are you looking to do- groomers, carving, trees, pow, park, jumps or rails? How big are your feet, and have you measured them in cm to make sure your boots aren't too big?


----------



## DEJES09 (Sep 27, 2021)

I generally stick to groomers, carving and pow. I’ve experimented a little with trees and buttering but not often. I’m not sure the size in cm but I wear a 11.5 in most shoes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Process FV is a noodle too. Get something with some backbone, and anything general all mountain. Rome National, Arbor Element, Lib TRS, Jones Mtn Twin, Capita Mercury, or a Bataleon Goliath

At 11.5 it is also worth getting a pro fit for boots if you haven't. There is a chance you'll end up in a smaller boot than that, which will open up more board options not needing a wide.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

If you can get into a 10.5, that gets you out of looking at wide boards.


----------



## DEJES09 (Sep 27, 2021)

Appreciate the help. Ill look into those boards you recommended and also getting pro fitted boots. Thanks


----------



## somatigu (Oct 4, 2021)

Hello and welcome


----------



## StuPac (Jan 5, 2022)

Capita Outer Space Living is good one for your needs too I think. Budget friendly too!


----------

